# 3B vs. AAN



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

Ok so i plan on getting an already factory turboed 5cyl 20v (3B or AAN) and rebuild it on the bench, and then swap it into my '90 90Q 20v N/A, so that i have minimal down time with my car.
I've been doing research and the only big difference it seems between the 3B engine and the AAN engine is that the 3B is distributer and the AAN is coiled. Is it possible to make the AAN distributer without changing much over? because the 3B is a one year run motor over here in the US, and the AAN seems more easily obtainable. I'd like to keep my distributed ignition for now, because i'm not quite ready to go to a stand alone management yet. So if i find an AAN is it ok for a distributer? Thanks.
-Shaun


----------



## WRC_4kqt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 3B vs. AAN (Asphalt Unlimited)*

There are other differences. The oil pan and intake manifold on the AAN will give you trouble with the location of the radiator. Plus the AAN is a serpentine belt vs. v-belt. If you use the oil pan from your 7A and get either a 034 intake manifold, 3B manifold, or modify the AAN manifold the AAN will fit much easier.
Since you will need the ecu from the engine you swap in just stick with coils if you go with the AAN or distributor for the 3B. You won't need standalone to run the AAN as intended just a factory AAN ecu. Making an AAN a distributor motor is a step backwards and will be a lot of work.


----------



## Asphalt Unlimited (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 3B vs. AAN (WRC_4kqt)*

So i can take an AAN and put a 3B style intake on it so i don't have to worry about radiator interferance?


----------



## WRC_4kqt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 3B vs. AAN (Asphalt Unlimited)*

If you do that I believe you will need to swap out the valve cover for a 3B or 7A, but then you will need different coils. You might also run into trouble with the fuel rail mounting, not sure on the fuel rail, it might fit fine.
The simplest, least swapped parts, would be to use the 034 manifold.


----------

